# GPS Usage for Deer Hunting



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

I will first start off by saying I am a sponsor on Nodak Outdoors and am not trying to SPAM. However, a similar thread was started in the pheasant hunting forum with a lot of positive feedback from hunters glad to find out about this information, so I thought I would start one in the deer forum as well.

When it comes to maps and deer hunters, a TRAX map can help with many things but 4 main factors to consider. *Where am I going to hunt, how am I going to hunt, who do I need to check on permission to hunt, how do I get there. *
The TRAX series of maps helps all 4 of these areas:

*Where am I going to hunt. * The TRAX series of maps differentiate public from private land. For North Dakota for instance this includes PLOTS, Waterfowl Production Areas, Wildlife Management Areas, Grasslands, Bureau of Land Management, Bureau of Reclamation, State Lands, Refuge Areas, Parks, Army Corp of Engineers and more.

Also included are the big game units to make sure you shoot the deer in the right zone.

*How am I going to hunt:* By knowing the borders of properties, nearby roads and trails a strategy can be utilized to determine how to hunt an area. In addition, not only lakes but other streams and rivers are included to help you determine possible drainage areas.

*Who do I need to check for permission to hunt*
For private land, both the North Dakota (NDTRAX) and Minnesota (MNTRAX) also includes the Township, Range and Section number so with the addition of a County PLAT map, ownership of Private land can also be verified. The Montana (MTTRAX) map goes one step further by showing all the land parcel boundaries and the owner's name in the middle of the parcel on the actual GPS map. There are many additional features including roads, trails, lakes, depth contours, and more.

*How do I get there. * NDTRAX has one of the most extensive road and trails data sets in existence. It will help you determine how to get there, get you back home, and much more.

Having the addition of a TRAX map on your Lowrance or Garmin GPS is extremely beneficial for scouting, and once in the field helping determine if the property continues once you reach a fence line, tree line, stream, etc. This series is not only for all hunting sports but also is used for fishing, hiking, biking and virtually anything in the outdoors. Do yourself a favor this year and let a TRAX map help guide your adventure.

Check it out http://www.koutdoorproducts.com


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I will attest! This product is SWEET! Korey gave me a prototype for Wyoming on my last trip and it was a must! If you are unfamiliar with an area, or simply are out scouting for new spots it takes years of scouting out of the mix! You can find plots of land that are open to hunting out in the middle of sections while before you wouldn't know they are there and so on.

Maps are nice, but having it updating via GPS is flawless!

I would recommend teaming these chips with a car mounted GPS!

It's got 2 thumbs up from me!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

As soon as I get a new GPS I think I will get the program your talking about kirsch. I have a Garmin 60CS I think it is. The old model and I have United States topo on disks that I have to download from my computer. It's sort of a pain.

What do you think of the Oregon 400? I need to call Garmin because I would like Topo already downloaded, but I need to know if I can buy the chip and put lakes on top of that? I suppose I would need to remove lakes when I hunt and install TRAX. I wish there was a model that would hold all three at once. Maybe there is and I don't know enough about them yet.

Maybe I'll just keep my 60 for topo and buy the Oregon400 with lakes installed.

It sure would be nice to have the TRAX, because now I have to get on google earth and try to locate the section corners then use google earth lat long to enter corners of sections into my GPS to keep me off private land.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have the colorado, and it is very sweet. I think the oregon is the touch screen version, correct?? I really like the unit and I have the one that is for inland waters. It shows depth very well. I will also be getting Koreys chip to use when out hunting......Should be a very cool combo!!


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Plainsman,

For those that don't want to read a long post:
1) The TRAX map can be loaded into MapSource and loaded with other Garmin maps so it works in the 60CS but the GPS needs a lot of memory which this one does. There are two Garmin versions when ordering. NDTRAX - Garmin is SD/microSD card and Garmin MapSource is a CD solution. The card is the way for 95% of customers, but for situations like this the MapSource one will work.

2) The lakes will lay on top of topo so it should work fine

3) TRAX does come with section lines and township, range and section numbers along with public land colored so this helps differentiate public from private and help determine who owns private with the help of a PLAT map. For those needing a more detailed explaination, read on.

*I wish all 3 could be loaded together? *There is a version of NDTRAX, MNTRAX, and MTTRAX called Garmin MapSource. It will load just like your topo maps and other Garmin maps right to your 60CS. The 60CSx and the 60Cx took a map card but not the 60CS. All the maps will load together via MapSource.

*What do you think of the Oregon 400?* My maps will work on a 400T. It is a nice GPS. The only two compaints or things I hear once in awhile are the touch screen is tough to use when your fingers are cold but buttons are too, and the screen tends to wash out some in bright sunlight, but tilting the GPS a bit can compensate for this. I really like the 60CSx already but since you have the CS, it seems silly to but the CSx. Your GPS is already very good, so I would just use the MapSource version and you are set.

*Will the lakes overlay*: The lakes will overlay over the GPS. However, when you are loading multiple maps, I need to provide a bit of warning. One map has to lay on the top layer. There are 62 layers on a Garmin GPS. I do my best to be as compatible as possible, but I put my map components on layer 55 to 62. By default what I do is lay a white sheet over the GPS components called NDTRAX - Background. I do this as many topo land elements show in color and it then looks like public hunting land. There are many ways around this and I can help you set the GPS as what you can do is disable my background layer as you can turn off all my layers individually (lakes, land, roads, etc). End result is you will be able to see topo and my components but when a topo line intersects a land element, the topo line will disappear behind it due to layering.

The 60 can be used for everything.

*It sure would be nice to have the TRAX, because now I have to get on google earth and try to locate the section corners then use google earth lat long to enter corners of sections into my GPS to keep me off private land.* NDTRAX does show all the section lines and the PLSS Township, Range, and Section numbers in the center so this along with public land colored makes a great combination. Let me know if you have additional questions.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

kirsch, I had the sneaky feeling you would answer those questions.  Thanks. I think I am headed south for a couple of weeks this winter also. I need to upgrade my vehicle GPS. I am a Garmin fan as you can perhaps tell, and what do you think would be the best unit for that. 
With my old eyes I would like a big screen, and I don't duck the large cities so one that indicates correct lane a mile ahead of time would be nice.
Oh, and can I load TRAX on a vehicle GPS. It may be a stupid question, but then I'm not that smart. Maybe I'm just to lazy to look for the information until the time to head south gets closer.  If it wasn't for last minutes I would never accomplish anything.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

My maps will work as long as it is a Garmin Nuvi or Lowrance Xog which are those brands automotive GPS units. It even works on some of the old Garmin StreetPilots.

Get a Garmin Nuvi as they have them from about $125 up to as much as you want to spend. The maps will work just fine and they come as a microSD with an SD adapter so you don't have to worry about what type of card the Nuvi or other GPS will get. You can buy one map and swap it back and forth between your handheld and Nuvi, or I can swing you a deal on two chips if a person wants to leave them in both units as I do. In your case you may want one for MapSource and one for a memory card.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> kirsch, I had the sneaky feeling you would answer those questions.  Thanks. I think I am headed south for a couple of weeks this winter also. I need to upgrade my vehicle GPS. I am a Garmin fan as you can perhaps tell, and what do you think would be the best unit for that.
> With my old eyes I would like a big screen, and I don't duck the large cities so one that indicates correct lane a mile ahead of time would be nice.
> Oh, and can I load TRAX on a vehicle GPS. It may be a stupid question, but then I'm not that smart. Maybe I'm just to lazy to look for the information until the time to head south gets closer.  If it wasn't for last minutes I would never accomplish anything.


Plainsman! I took his advice and got a Nuvi and it is sweet! You can drive and be checking locations and so on! Highly recomend getting one!


----------

